
AMD Confirms Zen3 Brings Entirely Brand New CPU Architecture, Delivers IPC Gains - woliveirajr
https://wccftech.com/amd-zen-3-new-cpu-architecture-significant-ipc-gains-higher-clocks/
======
theandrewbailey
Rumor is that Zen 3 will have 4-way SMT. I wonder how much this calculates
into more IPC.

~~~
yrro
Is SMT as unsafe on AMD as it is in Intel?

~~~
noir_lord
No, they properly checked so they were not as affected as Intel.

Meltdown didn't affect them at all and iirc they where only affected by one of
the three spectre variants.

------
0-_-0
Hope they keep the AM4 socket for the forseeable future, it would be nice to
upgrade the CPU a few years in.

~~~
Zekio
Pretty sure next generation is the last on AM4 unless AMD extends AM4 support
beyond what they promised orginally

~~~
anfilt
If they can extend its use for more time more power to them. Although not sure
what their mother board partners will think if its for too long.

Although, I would try and keep the same socket as long as possible. When comes
to higher core counts from my understanding the current socket is showing some
strain.

